

This is Parrot: Clean up your MVC views (Parrot vs Razor) - c0deporn
https://www.bitcast.io/v/this-is-parrot-clean-up-your-mvc-views

======
titan2782
This is a very interesting look into not only a new MVC view engine, but also
looks at what the Razor vie engine was supposed to be and where it actually
failed to meet it's goals.

